# SSH tunnel... failed.  (need help)



## Qoph (Oct 25, 2009)

OKAY SO I TRIED TO SET UP AN SSH TUNNEL WITH THIS
http://www.ytechie.com/2008/05/set-up-a-windows-ssh-tunnel-in-10-minutes-or-less.html

HERE'S WHAT HAPPENED: 







So could someone please help me with this... if I can't get this working then I'm stuck with my school's ruthless port blocking (Which blocks online multiplayer flash games, sites like iScribble, SecondLife, and a whole hell of a lot more I'll discover if I can't get this to work).


----------



## Aden (Oct 25, 2009)

Forget SL, you should start up a webcomic.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 25, 2009)

If port 22 is one of the ports blocked, then it won't work.  You'd have to configure openssh on the server to listen on a port that isn't blocked, then configure Putty to connect on that same port.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 25, 2009)

As funny as your comic is, it doesn't actually help anyone diagnose your issue. 

That guide is somewhat lacking, however. Perhaps you could give us more details about your setup?


----------



## Qoph (Oct 25, 2009)

net-cat said:


> As funny as your comic is, it doesn't actually help anyone diagnose your issue.
> 
> That guide is somewhat lacking, however. Perhaps you could give us more details about your setup?



Well, what I remember is that when I typed those commands into the command prompt, it said 'location not found'.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 25, 2009)

Perhaps I should rephrase. That guide will not work for about 99% of consumer broadband setups.

I assume you've got two computers, one at home and one at school?


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 25, 2009)

Would agree so far that there are likely policy issues from end to end that come into play here.  The guide is also rather vague about the finer details (and obstacles) around doing this.


----------



## Qoph (Oct 25, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Perhaps I should rephrase. That guide will not work for about 99% of consumer broadband setups.
> 
> I assume you've got two computers, one at home and one at school?



I'm at home for today, so I'm using my school laptop and my home desktop


----------



## net-cat (Oct 25, 2009)

Do you have a router of some sort at home?
Laptop issued by school or laptop you use for school?


----------



## Qoph (Oct 25, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Do you have a router of some sort at home?
> Laptop issued by school or laptop you use for school?



I have a wireless router at home, and the laptop is a school issued laptop.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 25, 2009)

Qoph said:


> the laptop is a school issued laptop


In that case, I would suggest not fucking with it.


----------



## Qoph (Oct 25, 2009)

net-cat said:


> In that case, I would suggest not fucking with it.



Eh, nrr's letting me use his... it's working in hiding my IP, but I dunno if it unblocks the ports yet.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 26, 2009)

Qoph said:


> I have a wireless router at home, and the laptop is a school issued laptop.



Damn... when I went to school they didn't issue us laptops.   Course... they were sorta bulky, expensive and useless at the time.



Qoph said:


> Eh, nrr's letting me use his... it's working in hiding my IP, but I dunno if it unblocks the ports yet.



Well, if it's just system to system within your own network for experimentation, then firewall/app-filter policy on the boxes and/or inter-network policy on the router are the only things that would be standing in your way.  I think Net-Cat's got a good point though - when it comes to the school-issued gear, don't go changing things on it.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 26, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Damn... when I went to school they didn't issue us laptops.   Course... they were sorta bulky, expensive and useless at the time.


Neither did my school. Though you could check one out from the commons for two hours at a time.

I really don't want to think about all the magical viruses and keyloggers that were surely installed on those. >_>


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 26, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Neither did my school. Though you could check one out from the commons for two hours at a time.
> 
> I really don't want to think about all the magical viruses and keyloggers that were surely installed on those. >_>



Or the actual viruses smeared all over it the keyboard. >_<  Ick.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 26, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Or the actual viruses smeared all over it the keyboard. >_<  Ick.


The amusing part is that the laptop I had was the same body style as the laptops they checked out. (Dell Latitude C640 and C610, respectively.) So, whenever I would go over to the desk and use the printing stations, they would invariably ask me, "Are you returning that?" or "Is the printing software on that not working?" despite the fact that my laptop lacked the rather distinct UMBC asset tag. I would tell them no and that it was my own personal laptop and they never gave me any trouble about it, but still. >_>


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 26, 2009)

net-cat said:


> The amusing part is that the laptop I had was the same body style as the laptops they checked out. (Dell Latitude C640 and C610, respectively.) So, whenever I would go over to the desk and use the printing stations, they would invariably ask me, "Are you returning that?" or "Is the printing software on that not working?" despite the fact that my laptop lacked the rather distinct UMBC asset tag. I would tell them no and that it was my own personal laptop and they never gave me any trouble about it, but still. >_>



Wow... observant folks.  *chuckles*  I mentioned my comment just 'cause I've seen some pretty damn nasty laptops in my career.  It's like some people use them to double for place-mats while eating at their favourite fast food place, and use their greasy fingers to poke at the screen constantly when showing people stuff.  Blech.


----------



## Carenath (Oct 26, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Wow... observant folks.  *chuckles*  I mentioned my comment just 'cause I've seen some pretty damn nasty laptops in my career.  It's like some people use them to double for place-mats while eating at their favourite fast food place, and use their greasy fingers to poke at the screen constantly when showing people stuff.  Blech.


I at least *try* to keep mine clean.. but for some ungodly reason.. hairs always seem to build up underneath the keys and its a pain trying to get them out.


----------



## ToeClaws (Oct 26, 2009)

Carenath said:


> I at least *try* to keep mine clean.. but for some ungodly reason.. hairs always seem to build up underneath the keys and its a pain trying to get them out.



*laughs* Vacuums with those little brushes are your friend.   With long hair, a dog and a cat in the house, I dread to think what my keyboards would look like without constant vacuuming.


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 26, 2009)

Keyboards accumulate a wealth of debris underneath the caps in even the best-kept of environments.  I suspect that not even keyboards kept in Clean-Rooms are exempt.

Anyway, it's best not to go putting programs the school would consider unauthorized on the lappy they issued you, not even Putty.  Guaranteed, you'll wind up facing the most clueless IT guy believing you mean to hack into their mainframes and install viruses on everyone's computers.  (You laugh.)  I remember having to fight at my last job just to plug in a special-needs keyboard at my IT-issued workstation so I could reduce my odds of getting CTS.


----------



## incongruency (Oct 27, 2009)

Well, since it appears you never got past installing the openssh server, I think you ought to try a different install method.  Specifically, SSHWindows should be good enough.  (It is essentially a GUI installer for Cygwin and OpenSSH)  You can get it here.  After you install it, be sure to unblock port 22 if it is blocked by your firewall, and then forward the port on your router to the server computer.

As for installing programs on your school computer, I would not suggest you do so.  Instead, grab a flash drive and install PuTTY Portable on it for connecting to the server.

Chances are, however, that port 22 will be blocked and you will need to change the port your SSH server runs on; this is easy to do from the configuration file, which should be in the install path of where you put SSH in the first place.  All you need do is add Listen <port number>, then be sure to unblock it and forward the port properly to open it.


----------



## Qoph (Oct 31, 2009)

incongruency said:


> Well, since it appears you never got past installing the openssh server, I think you ought to try a different install method.  Specifically, SSHWindows should be good enough.  (It is essentially a GUI installer for Cygwin and OpenSSH)  You can get it here.  After you install it, be sure to unblock port 22 if it is blocked by your firewall, and then forward the port on your router to the server computer.
> 
> As for installing programs on your school computer, I would not suggest you do so.  Instead, grab a flash drive and install PuTTY Portable on it for connecting to the server.
> 
> Chances are, however, that port 22 will be blocked and you will need to change the port your SSH server runs on; this is easy to do from the configuration file, which should be in the install path of where you put SSH in the first place.  All you need do is add Listen <port number>, then be sure to unblock it and forward the port properly to open it.



Whoops, left this topic for dead.  Thanks for the advice, but it's another month before I can get back to my home desktop, so I'll have to wait until then to try.


----------

